# Scioto - 1st time fishing in 3 weeks ruined by 4 goons



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Been very busy since I got back from a trip to Seattle, so I haven't been able to fish. Tonight after work I decided to run down to the Scioto (I'll reveal the exact spot for all to see if I see these guys there 1 more time). I waded out & after about 4 casts I heard water splashing behind me. This yahoo with his shirt tied around his head is heading right for me. He was grining a friendly grin when I looked at him so he obviously didn't know he was about to be a jerk. I asked him if he was about to trance out in front of me and he acted as if he didn't understand and proceded to splash right out in front (upstream) of me. Then I turn around and his buddies walk right up behind me and start setting up shop a couple of feet away. A couple of feet. I said something much more forward at this point but I now started realizing these guys probably only know 2 words of English and they are being very friendly, seemingly unaware that I'm really upset. I just threw my hands up & cussed at them to try to convey that I was pissed & trounced off. I wanted to see what you guys all think. Maybe I should have got up in their faces to try to explain that they should get lost. I defer to your experience. Anyway, they all had big buckets with them, no doubt to take a bunch of tiny fish home in. I doubt any of them had a green card let alone a fishing license, so maybe I should call someone? Of course I have no way of knowing, but I'm sure you can get from my explanation why I'm pretty sure they don't have licenses. They've obviously been there before because they knew right where they wanted to go, but I go there a lot and I've never seen them before.


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

I feel your pain bro, but there ain't nothing you can do about it. Talk about ruining your day. Too bad there was 4 of them!!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

it happens. Around dublin it gets pretty busy. Another member and myself where wading a nice hole when two older gentlemen set up shop from shore, casting directly at our feet. When I said something, they agreed to move.... ten feet down shore. We just let them be, and went on our way. Even as we left, one of them said, "Did you have to ruin all the fishing for us" as we walked out of the river... While inside I wanted to beat both of their butts, I just let it roll off my back, people like that (and this) are not worth our time.....

As far as laws go, those guys didn't break any laws. Though they are for sure jerks, don't understand the general man fishing laws, and are maybe the biggest jabrones in ohio, you shouldn't post their license information... I would edit that out if I was you, as you can only assume they don't have fishing lecenses, and no laws were broken.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Gee, I wonder how they figured out that was a good spot. Maybe they were browsing the internet, or maybe a friend or co-worker told them that they saw on the internet that it's a great place to go and catch fish. 

Anyone on here ever listen to the Bob & Tom show?

I am suddenly hearing a new version of the Mr Obvious show in my head.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"Huh..........never made the connection. Gee, thanks Mr Obvious, you're a life saver!"


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Good call Bopper - I took the car info out.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had the same kinda thing happen to me numerous times before, dont let the language thing fool you they knew dang well what they were doing and that you would be ticked, unfortunately its been people of all kinds.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

call border patrol. I love to see those guys run


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Next time, set the hook on them. Willing to bet once will be enough. Or, remember how to say "Policia" (pole-ee-see-ah) and pull out your cell phone. Sorry they ruined your night.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have had a rod placed behind me before and some people from a different country walked behind me. As human beings I thought they would be smarter than to pick up my rod and start casting it. When I realized they did it and since it was a baitcaster I lost all of my line that was in it because they were clueless how to cast it. I told them to stop and they acted like they didnt speak a word of english. My friend later showed up and asked them if they had been catching anything and they spoke perfect freaking english. I wanted to put them on my hook and cast them out to say the least. I let a few words flow and they got the point across and left.

Sorry its so long but I get in a mood thinking about it lol.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

as far as jheiters sitch goes nothing you can do legally they were fishing in public water just like you i would have walked out right beside him started casting in his spot and said kay pasa amigo?! see how long they would have stayed or waited until the bucket was full of undersized fish and accidentally tipped it on the way out. as far as cpr's story that would have been grounds for an @$$ whopping right there no one touches my rods with out me telling them it's ok not even family


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

I think we all have stories like that . It's sad fact that if you spend any time on the water this is bound to happen . Doom on them  It makes no difference where you're from or what language you speak. If your an idiot youre an idiot. I burns me up when people have no respect for other anglers


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i was at alum creek on the shore once crappie fishing with a friend of mine. when we saw some people from other than the US keeping small crappie ( like 6iners) my friend walked over to them and let them know nicely that they couldnt keep crappie under 9inches. thats when they used the no speak english card. so my friend grab their bucket of fish and threw it in the water and said do u understand now. i was criing i laughed so hard and all of the others just looked at him like he was nuts though he is nuts but lawbreakers dont sit with us and the game wardens even when told dont seem to care. what i dont get is they put a size limit on fish then i am always out and when i see people keepin small fish i let the wardens know and they just say ok we go see ya hardly ever see one of them follow through. i thought it was their job to see laws arent broke i swear if i could make the money i make as a warden life would be hell for those who keep undersized fish. i guess we just need some of those maumee river wardens around here. sorry to hear about ur night but those kinda people are everywhere. if u can just manage to make their nights unpleasant they may not return and enough times they may just leave forever. they just need to know they are not wanted


----------



## Lerxst (Jul 17, 2009)

alumcreeker said:


> i was at alum creek on the shore once crappie fishing with a friend of mine. when we saw some people from other than the US keeping small crappie ( like 6iners) my friend walked over to them and let them know nicely that they couldnt keep crappie under 9inches. thats when they used the no speak english card. so my friend grab their bucket of fish and threw it in the water and said do u understand now. i was criing i laughed so hard and all of the others just looked at him like he was nuts though he is nuts but lawbreakers dont sit with us and the game wardens even when told dont seem to care. what i dont get is they put a size limit on fish then i am always out and when i see people keepin small fish i let the wardens know and they just say ok we go see ya hardly ever see one of them follow through. i thought it was their job to see laws arent broke i swear if i could make the money i make as a warden life would be hell for those who keep undersized fish. i guess we just need some of those maumee river wardens around here. sorry to hear about ur night but those kinda people are everywhere. if u can just manage to make their nights unpleasant they may not return and enough times they may just leave forever. they just need to know they are not wanted



Not once in the Columbus area have I seen or been approached by a game warden/park ranger.

When I was fishing in the rivers and lakes around Cleveland I would see them almost daily making their rounds with shore and boaters alike.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

They knew exactly what they were doing. They knew if they made noise and splashed around you would tire of them amd leave and then they would have the spot to their selfs. They do it all the time below Oshay dam and Griggs. I was fishing below Oshay dam once and there were quite a few other people from outside the US fishing also. They were catching a lot of smaller fish and keeping everything. Well a game warden walked down and headed straight to me. He asked if I was catching anything and then asked for my license. i showed him my license and told him the other people were keeping a lot of smaller fish. He said theres nothing he can do about it. None of them will have a license, none of them will act like they can speak english and if they do have an ID it will be false. He said he usually just make them pick up some trash and thats about the extent of it.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

And yet another reason to buy (or use in Jhietter's case) a kayak.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Anyone on here ever listen to the Bob & Tom show?


bahahahahahahaha. who listens to the bob and tom show? those hack jobs... Only people who listen to them are dorks and soccer moms... Bubba Army all the way my friend and the Stern Revolution. Howard 100/101 FTW.... 

bob and tom. I'm shocked they even have a radio show anymore.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

alumcreeker said:


> i was at alum creek on the shore once crappie fishing with a friend of mine. when we saw some people from other than the US keeping small crappie ( like 6iners) my friend walked over to them and let them know nicely that they couldnt keep crappie under 9inches. thats when they used the no speak english card. so my friend grab their bucket of fish and threw it in the water and said do u understand now.


That's freakin hilarious! I gotta say that would take some stones right there.


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

CHOPIQ said:


> They knew exactly what they were doing. They knew if they made noise and splashed around you would tire of them amd leave and then they would have the spot to their selfs. They do it all the time below Oshay dam and Griggs. I was fishing below Oshay dam once and there were quite a few other people from outside the US fishing also. They were catching a lot of smaller fish and keeping everything. Well a game warden walked down and headed straight to me. He asked if I was catching anything and then asked for my license. i showed him my license and told him the other people were keeping a lot of smaller fish. He said theres nothing he can do about it. None of them will have a license, none of them will act like they can speak english and if they do have an ID it will be false. He said he usually just make them pick up some trash and thats about the extent of it.


Why is it that those of us who were presumably born in this country are held to a higher standard than immigrants and aliens?

What happens on the walleye run when the game warden finds someone without a license or over limit? Isn't a person typically cited and fined? Why doesn't the same apply on the streams of central Ohio?


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

topwaterdevil said:


> What happens on the walleye run when the game warden finds someone without a license or over limit? Isn't a person typically cited and fined? Why doesn't the same apply on the streams of central Ohio?


Not to hijack, but..... Thats a very good question. Whenever Ive seen people being checked around central Ohio, and they don't have a liscense, they are just told to release fish and leave. Isnt that poaching officer? A ticketable offence? Couldn't he confiscate their gear? The last bust I remember hearing about was the saugeye netters at Hoover. And IMHO- they got a slap on the wrist.

It seems like central Ohio wardens are much much much more relaxed than those wardens checking for walleye in NW and steelies in NE. Personally, I would like to see equal, strict punishments across the board in Ohio.


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

Symba is right! Is there anybody/anyplace where we can voice our concerns ?


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Amen. About 3 or 4 years ago I took a girl I was dating to Alum to fish. It was my first time out that season. I was only a once-in-a-while cat fisherman, but I had a license every year for 5 years prior. Well we forgot to get the licenses at the bait store and we got busted. He watched us the whole time - only fished for 30 minutes, didn't even catch 1 thing. I explained that we forgot & offered to buy them right then, but no dice. $300 fine. But that was Delaware county.
I feel like guys like us who pay their dues & respect nature should be able to dial up a warden in Franklin county when we see things that are suspect & get them to at least show up & ask for licenses.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Symba is right! Is there anybody/anyplace where we can voice our concerns ?


go to the next odnr open meeting.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was hassled coming off erie 2 yrs ago, it was during the jig bite like so many others I had my fish but fun fished for a bit afterwords. When i decided to come in i had to have my lights on and noticed a boat behind me that didnt. Well when i get to the dock there are 2 rangers waiting on me one boards me immeadiately and ask to see my fish and then proceeds to tell me I had been reported for poaching. I notice 2 more officers have showed up and im like wow you are serious? He didnt smile I let him go all through the boat and invited him to the truck to look through it which he promtly did. After I loaded the boat and im headed back to the cottage I see him behind me so I pull into the nearest gas station and he follows, I told him he can follow me back to the cottage if he feels it will help but I would like his name and badge number. At that point he said it was just a coincidence he was getting a pop and it ended there I did ask him inside the station if they searched the boat that had no lights on and turned off to one of the other marinas. He said they didnt see it. My point is when you think they are out of line ask for there name and badge number odds are it will change what is happening at that point in time. Definitely go to the meetings I have been to 2 of them and more often then not they have no clue what some of our major concerns are.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

To Chopiq's point. They know they aint gonna collect on that fine. My buddy was fishing with his 3 yr old at Delaware and when they were done they put their water bottle on a fire that was smoldering and almost out. A game warden rushes out of the weeds and kicks the bottle out of the fire. Wrote him a ticket for littering. At court my buddy pleaded his case as they were trying to burn the trash and did not intentionally litter. He got the fine waived and only had to pay court costs. They'll write YOU the ticket if they think you have the MONEY to pay the fine. Otherwise, they aren't going to waste their time. Maumee and Sandusky river is a no-brainer.......they can not be selective in that environment as they are under the microscope by the other fishermen. However, at Oshay.........nah...............aint worth their time. 

It's no different than the patrolman that wrote me a ticket for a rolling stop sign and 2 days later(exact same patrolman) let my buddy off the hook for speeding 76 in a 55. It happens.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

man that really sucks. i'd be steaming mad in that situation. i don't know if they are that stupid and didn't know they were bothering you or they were doing it on purpose to get you to move. either way, if i was by myself i would have just left. if i was with someone else i would have prob. said something. i would have tried to be as level headed as possible but they would have def known how annoyed i was. i'm glad i live in grove city, not too many of the foreigners have made it down here yet. i guess that's one thing that's good about the darby. hey jhietter are you sure the buckets weren't filled with clothes? maybe it was laundry day.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Anyway, they all had big buckets with them, no doubt to take a bunch of tiny fish home in. I doubt any of them had a green card let alone a fishing license, so maybe I should call someone?


though their behavior was totally unacceptable and something i don't think i could have ignored,calling someone wouldn't do much good unless they were breaking the law.keeping small fish,though i don't like to see it,is not illegal.and i could understand the law not coming out for that reason or the fact that you think it's possible they don't have licenses.
i've fished around all types over the years,and found it's just hard to fix stupid,though i've tried,LOL.


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

Are the ODNR county wildlife officers the ones responsible for enforcing fishing regulations?

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...dlifeOfficersbyCounty/tabid/7004/Default.aspx


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> To Chopiq's point. They know they aint gonna collect on that fine.


Just curious, as I really dont know, but if someone were to get a fine from ODNR, and didnt pay- wouldn't they get a warrent for their arrest? I mean, just like unpaid parking/speeding tickets?




crittergitter said:


> My buddy was fishing with his 3 yr old at Delaware and when they were done they put their water bottle on a fire that was smoldering and almost out. A game warden rushes out of the weeds and kicks the bottle out of the fire. Wrote him a ticket for littering.


Why wouldnt he pour the water on the fire, then throw the bottle away where it belongs- the trash. Sounds like he littered to me...





crittergitter said:


> They'll write YOU the ticket if they think you have the MONEY to pay the fine. Otherwise, they aren't going to waste their time. Maumee and Sandusky river is a no-brainer.......they can not be selective in that environment as they are under the microscope by the other fishermen. However, at Oshay.........nah...............aint worth their time.


Kind of goes back to the first topic a bit...
So you are saying ODNR targets fishermen who look like they have money because they think the violator will pay it? (e.i. nice waders, rods, gear, etc). 

I remember twice at O'shay seeing an officer shoo away 2 fishermen without their liscense. They had a stringer with fish on, and a ton of gear. O'shay is turning into a poo hole because of all the trash/illegal fisherman(IMO). If you are not obeying the law, then you have to pay the consequences, regardless of if you look wealthy or poor. Why not crack down, write tickets, and get more money for their budget?

Why do you think it isnt worth the DNR's time to enforce the laws at O'shay?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

symba said:


> Just curious, as I really dont know, but if someone were to get a fine from ODNR, and didnt pay- wouldn't they get a warrent for their arrest? I mean, just like unpaid parking/speeding tickets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they aren't here legally, what do they care if you write them a ticket or even put out a warrant for their arrest. Are they really going to overload the jails with these incidents? I doubt it. 

My buddy was presuming the remaining amount of coals would burn the bottle and thus there would be no trash remaing. Was it right? Proably not, but was it deliberatly littering.....no. Did the warden see his $20k p/u truck when he pulled into the lot 200 yards away. Yup! 

I am sorry, but this stuff is starting to really hack me off. We have 2 different accounts now from 2 very well respected members of this site talking about people trashing the place down below O'shay and to hear that NOTHING is being done about it is total BS. My buddy gets sent to court over some controversial incident with a single water bottle that gets kicked out of a fire by a GW and these clowns below Oshay can leave crap all over the place and even "stink" it up and they just get asked to leave. There is no consistency.

Well, good luck and have fun. You wont' catch me down there. Nice to know the place is getting trashed again right after the Mike Utt Memorial Clean Up. What a crock!!!!!!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i really think the wardens of central ohio are lazy and if they have to trouble themselves with someone who claims to not speak english than its easier to just not talk to them at all and i think everyone is right about the tickets if you break a law you need to pay for it. I get so mad at how central ohio wardens they get paid to be a pain to you or me who tries to be a good sportsman however the illegals can sit on top of the alum creek dam at night under the lights and fill a 5gal bucket full of small crappie. and no one says a thing. but snag a muskie below the dam and bam i have seen rangers drive across the dam and bust people for that those fish arent even in the lake nemore. not saying its right but if your going to punish one for breaking the law then do your @#$% job and get everyone that does dont be picky or lazy


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

So, just to clarify...???

You say game wardens do not enforce the Ohio laws for "people who look like foreigners" because they think they are illegally in the US and therefor will not pay the ticket?

Well excuse me, but thats absolute bullhonkey. If this is true, they might not pay a ticket, but at least take all of their gear, and search their car for more gear. You have to hit them somehow, somewhere.



PS- I think its horrible that people are threatening to call the imigration services because someone speaks a different language and is keeping small fish. How can you visually inspect someone and tell if they are here legally or not??? YOU CANNOT! Thats pretty racist right there...


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

symba said:


> So, just to clarify...???
> 
> You say game wardens do not enforce the Ohio laws for "people who look like foreigners" because they think they are illegally in the US and therefor will not pay the ticket?
> 
> ...


Actually this is entirely true. I called the officers at Alum when i saw what was clearly illegals fishing illegally. Keep in mind i am calling an office that when reporting other fishing violations in the past always responded VERY promptly. When i explained they told me that they were not going to come. I asked them why and they said that illegal foreigners fish alum illegally all the time and that the fines never stick or get paid so its not worth even trying to enfor the law on them.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Boy, I'd ask that GW if his bosses' boss was aware that was the attitude of the agents under his management!!! I understand that ODNR fines will be liened against your driver's license just like an unpaid traffic ticket, enough of them & loose your driver's license. If they are dealing with illegals, they should call immigration & deport them. This country grew to be great by LEGAL immigrants! My family & probably most of everybody who is reading this's families, but it was done in accordance to the law. It's time to enforce the laws that have been in effect for generations!!! I may be liberal but my ******* comes out on certain subjects. (Mods-This isn't political, it's about maintaining our laws)

This isn't to say every jerk out there is illegal by any means. Odds are most jerks are legal citizens!!!


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

You can't call any authorities just because someone "looks like" an illegal alien. There are 20-30 million in the U.S. who are illegal aliens.

You can call a wildlife officer from the ODNR if someone is breaking the law (i.e., undersized fish or bag limits). Fish and game laws should be enforced without regard to income, nationality, or appearance. Equal justice under law.

With that said, I think it's likely that the ODNR has found it difficult to impose or enforce fines against anyone who lacks identification.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Guys, I don't want to cause more commotion but some comments here kinda hurt my feelings  

I've been leaving (legally before you ask..hehehe) in Ohio for 5 years now, being originally from Brazil. I speak English, pay taxes, and have a fishing license like everybody should. Bad behavior doesn't have to do with national origin or race, c'mon! Regular law enforcement will not enforce immigration law, there is no way of knowing if someone is legally here by checking county records. You need to go through the USCIS (old INS) to know if someone is legal or not and they don't have the means to do it.

Illegal aliens can still be fined/arrested if they break the law. I know it is hard for a warden to give someone who has no documents a fine, but they sure can take their fish away and make them leave the river. It doesn't fix the problem but it sure mitigates it.

I guess my point is: a jackass is a jackass regardless of where they come from! If they are breaking the law they should suffer the consequences, if they are just obnoxious but not breaking the law then there is not much that can be done....


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

KDOG1976 said:


> I called the officers at Alum when i saw what was clearly illegals fishing illegally.


I can clearly tell if someone is fishing illegally. 4 poles to a person. A bucket full of 7" crappie at Alum. Keeping game fish from a castnet. Blatently snagging species other than forage fish.


But how is it clear that someone is an illegal alien? Am I missing something?


Maybe they didnt come because they get so many calls about people reporting "illegal alien fishers" who turn out to be US citizens with a valid Ohio fishing liscense. Try leaving out the speculation next time and tell them exactly what you see. Im sure they will give more responses to your calls if you do so.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

symba said:


> I can clearly tell if someone is fishing illegally. 4 poles to a person. A bucket full of 7" crappie at Alum. Keeping game fish from a castnet. Blatently snagging species other than forage fish.
> 
> 
> But how is it clear that someone is an illegal alien? Am I missing something?
> ...


you can tell by the gray skin large dark eyes lack of hair and flying saucer

thought I might litghten up this conversation


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

This is the primary reason I don't give exact spots away on the internet to people I don't know. A pm is ok but to post a good spot-especially on a river-is just asking for people to come trash the spot.

I grew up fishing the Chicago area lakes and rivers and let me tell you, I've seen the worst. The good news for me is that I'm a bit numb to inconsiderate boaters and fishermen. Most importantly, I've come to realize that additional pressure from idiots usually doesn't impact my future fishing. One big exception, however-small rivers and streams. The fish are way too susceptable to being caught in good "holes" or spots. Just think of how incredible the Scioto would be if we had 100% law compliance. Those spots below O'Shay and Griggs would be far, far better than they are.

Don't let anyone think that it's just foreigner or illegal immigrants either-I've seen people of al races act interfere with a fisherman. Don't even get me started on the big cruisers running around alum, ky lake, or any other large lake or river system. Case in point-last year, I'm wading the upper Scioto-a nice little hole that is far from unknown but I'm there fishing it early on a Sat morning (like 6am). Two fishermen in a canoe come down the river and do they pass up me and the 1 hole I am fishing? NO! They park right in/near my hole and start fishing? I made some casts about 5 feet from their canoe and they finally got the message before things really escalated. And they were not immigrants by any means...just to 2 young Ohio men. Wouldn't be entirely surprised if they frequent this website either.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

im not triing to be racist not at all im just saying that when the wardens see someone who looks to be from another country they just leave them be and target the others in the area. i think thats a bunch of crap i live right be howard rd ramp and venture down there all the time and anyone else who fishes there from shore sees what i see too. its not just forngers however most of the time it is and i dont care who you are everyone should be punished equally. i think maybe this is gettin a bit outta hand so how about them saugeye any luck


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

My expereinces were actually at Howard rd too. There are alot of people there you can tell are fishing illegally of all skin colors and I report them all. I just know the one time I told the ranger they were also illegal aliens they told me they werent goign to bother because they cannot be punished equally unfortunately. My lesson learned was that telling the ranger they were illegals was a bad idea because instead of making them more interested in busting them they were less interested. I too am all for legal immigration and welcome all legal aliens fishing legally with open arms. I have had quite a few expereinces with older Japanese men who could barely speak english volunteer to try to help me and give me tips or bait or whatever. Total class. I am not at all implying mexicans are any lower class of people in the slightest, but the question was asked how the hell cna you tell if they were illegals jsut by looking at them? My answer is this- if they look hispanic, are breaking the law, and dont speak english at all when you talk to them the odds are VERY likely they are illegals. Its not racist its just the truth. It isnt always true and i am not in anyway implying mexicans cant speak english or are more likely to break the law than any other race legal citizen or not. I am just saying that combination is 90% likely to be illegal and I hate that they cna infringe on my fishing grounds by poaching, my wallet by living here and not paying taxes, and our enforcement bodies dont want to do a damn thing about it.

PS Make them citizens, make them pay taxes, and hold them accountable for not breaking the law like the rest of us and I am happy


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

KDOG1976 said:


> I am not at all implying mexicans are any lower class of people in the slightest, but the question was asked how the hell cna you tell if they were illegals jsut by looking at them? My answer is this- if they look hispanic, are breaking the law, and dont speak english at all when you talk to them the odds are VERY likely they are illegals. Its not racist its just the truth.



Its not the truth, its your racist opinion. Do you read what you type before you hit submit?


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

symba said:


> Its not the truth, its your racist opinion. Do you read what you type before you hit submit?


I am not racist in the least, but I do stereotype. Nothing worng with stereotyping as long as your open minded enough to know that it is just recognizing what is likely, not what is always true. And what I said shouldnt be offensive to good Mexican American people. It is simply the truth that in the USA if you run into a mexican who cannot speak english, and they are committing crimes of some sort that there is a better than 50/50 chance they are illegal aliens.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

KDOG1976 said:


> I am not racist in the least, but I do stereotype. Nothing worng with stereotyping as long as your open minded enough to know that it is just recognizing what is likely, not what is always true. And what I said shouldnt be offensive to good Mexican American people. It is simply the truth that in the USA if you run into a mexican who cannot speak english, and they are committing crimes of some sort that there is a better than 50/50 chance they are illegal aliens.


Stereotype- a simplified and standardized conception or image invested with special meaning and held in common by members of a group

Do you honestly think that stereotyping people does any good in the world???

Its STEREOTYPES exactly like this that prevent people from getting along in the world. Have an open mind. Dont look at skin color. Dont judge based on the amount of english they speak. Look at people as human being.

So you say a hispanic person who does not speak perfect english that appears to you to be making trouble has a 50% chance of being an illegal alien? 




KDOG1976 said:


> if they look hispanic, are breaking the law, and dont speak english at all when you talk to them the odds are VERY likely they are illegals. Its not racist its just the truth. It isnt always true and i am not in anyway implying mexicans cant speak english or are more likely to break the law than any other race legal citizen or not. I am just saying that combination is 90% likely to be illegal



Or is it a 90% chance? Where are you getting your statistics? Do you subscribe to the magazine Ignorant American Monthly?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

As a side note before this thread gets locked, I've seen asians gathering watercress in parks before. I'll bet they had no idea it was against the law. One thing about immigrants from anywhere is, you don't know the customs of the places they come from. Maybe it's perfectly normal to walk around in the stream and keep anything you can catch, where they come from. What's needed is some education about local laws and customs, like not walking on top of someone's spot.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

agreed, we should drop this. Everyone stereotypes, its just bad if you apply the label without investigating. And I said dont speak any english - not that it isnt perfect english. We all know there is an illegal imigrant problem in this country, and its hard to be legal if you cant speak ANY english. And for the record illegal fishing is poaching, is breaking the law. there are good people in the world and dog crap people. It has nothing to do with color in the least, although immigration status, drug use, and income level hold a strong correlation to being a peice of crap criminal. Its just true. I like knowing this so that I am more careful around people that are likely to be criminals so i can protect myself


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm from northern Michigan originally,and these same problems crop up there too.Seems like the law only counts when you're an actual resident.Every spring the "migrants" show up for work at the local cherry farms.For some of the more liberal-minded folks commenting on this particular post,it's very easy to see who are illegal,and who are not.Obviously it's easy for the border patrol in Michigan to tell too,they regularly pack them up and ship them back where they came from.One very easy way to tell is-most,and I say most legal immigrants at least speak some English,and they adhere to our laws.Illegal aliens could care less about either our laws,or our language,if they did,they wouldn't be here illegally,now would they? Just a few days ago,I was heading up to Lake Erie,I pulled into a service station just outside of Willard,OH(hotbed for illegals),as I was filling the gas tank on my boat,a van pulls up along side of me with Texas plates.A hispanic gentleman who couldn't speak one word of our language,hands me a road atlas and was obviously trying to figure out where Willard was.I looked inside of his van and noticed 6 more of his "amigos",I slowly flipped through the atlas until I reached Mexico and told him-here,this is where you need to go.Even though he didn't speak English,I'm very sure he understood me without a problem! I along with everyone else has to buy licenses every year and follow the law,I don't want to hear that because it was okay to pick watercress in their country,so it should be okay for them to do it here-that's crap! It's okay for women in America to wear bikinis on a beach,so that means it should be okay for an American woman to do the same in an Arab country? If you're a resident or a foreign visitor to another country,you should respect local customs,and the law.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, did the ODNR get a big budget increase for manpower that I missed? There seems to be a game warden at every spillway, on every lake, at every boat ramp and hiding behind every bush. Just how many game wardens are they in Franlkin county that just don't care or don't their job, or are hiding in the bushes to fine someone for litter, but only if they have a nice truck.

Some of you really need to attend the ODNR open houses or at a minimum visit the ODNR site and learn a little bit about what you discussing prior to making comments that make you appear to be as illiterate as those you are profiling.

The is ONE game warden for each county. In all of your personal experiences you may be referring to park rangers, park employees, grass cutters, wildlife biologists, or any other State employee that wears a uniform, but they are NOT game wardens and as such have very limited to NO police authority, especially when it comes to game and fish law enforcement.

There is one per county, why don't you give yours a call and discuss your concerns with him, unless of course you just got a new nice car and you are afraid he will write you a ticket for something.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I worked for the ODNR for a few years back in the 70's,I have no problem distinguishing a game warden from a park worker,are you kidding? I don't think many others on here have a problem telling one from the other either,most "grasscutters" as you refer to them aren't dressed like a SWAT team member and packing heat-lol! Seriously,I do understand what you're saying,there is a big difference between a park ranger and a game warden.Park rangers aren't inclined to do much about anything regarding fishing or hunting violations,for that you do need to consult the CO for that particular county.The thing that ticked me off with this post the most wasn't the actual violators reported to be doing their dirty deeds,it's as usual,people trying to excuse their acts because they may not know better.I am so sick of that kind of response to anything concerning people from foreign lands.My point in a nutshell.Do you believe for one second if I was visiting Mexico and went fishing at say El Salto,and I broke one of their laws I would get off because I was unaware of one of their laws? Not a chance! Try poaching in Japan if you're an American and see what happens.Also it has been mentioned that money plays a part of who gets busted,and who doesn't.Imagine this scenario-Three boats all take off from a marina at the same time,and abuse the no-wake zone buoy.One boat is an old-rickety Starcraft/w a 25hp,the second one is a beat up Lowe/w a 50hp,and lastly,the third one is a brand new shiny Ranger/w a 225,who will get the ticket? Profiling by the law doesn't happen though-right?


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Harbor Hunter said:


> A hispanic gentleman who couldn't speak one word of our language,hands me a road atlas and was obviously trying to figure out where Willard was.I looked inside of his van and noticed 6 more of his "amigos",I slowly flipped through the atlas until I reached Mexico and told him-here,this is where you need to go.



Thanks for sharing. Perhaps they were going to visit a dying family member. You must be extremely proud of yourself.





Sorry Jheitter. Im absolutely amazed this thread is still going. But I'm done with it...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sorry Jheitter. Im absolutely amazed this thread is still going. But I'm done with it...


going,going,gone.


----------

